# Just live



## ayoungmind (Dec 19, 2013)

as hard as it sounds. just live. just love. just stick i out.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Dont forget that that dp/dr is not in the mind, its a physical thing in the brain and with the vision


----------



## ayoungmind (Dec 19, 2013)

AMUNT said:


> Dont forget that that dp/dr is not in the mind, its a physical thing in the brain and with the vision


Agreed


----------



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

Reminds me of a book called 'Stop Thinking, Start Living'. It's good advice, I think us folk tend to over-analyze life, I just caught myself today weighing up if I wanted to do something with friends. I always do that and end up concluding 'well I could, but I.....', and don't go. It's never as bad as I think it will be. Even if you have DP really bad I think it's still beneficial to get out and pretend your having a good time and have events in your life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

AMUNT said:


> Dont forget that that dp/dr is not in the mind, its a physical thing in the brain and with the vision


Really? That's odd, b/c I spent 2 years seeing a psychiatrist every week, who had specialised in treating people with dissociative disorders and she said the exact opposite to you. Not only that, she helped me get well and truly on the road to recovery..

Amunt do you think I should give her a call and tell her she's full of shit and ask for my money back?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

You see the thing is.. when people say things like.. 'Dont forget that that dp/dr is not in the mind, its a physical thing in the brain and with the vision'.

That's actually not a true statement, and the trouble I see with that is, that vulnerable people or people just beginning this journey may read that and get confused and/or depressed. If I didn't know better, and I read that, I'd be thinking one of a whole list of things.. to give some examples.. my brain must be physically damaged, or I have an imbalance of chemicals in my brain, or something else is wrong with me physically to give me dp, or what's wrong with my eyes?.. But most likely none of those are likely to be the cause. More often than not dissociation is about the way the mind works, not the physical brain, but the mind. The mind lives in the ether and even though the ether has physical properties, I don't think it's wise for the sake of this discussion to say the mind has physical properties also. And we're not talking PTSD here b/c that changes the brain structure, albeit temporarily.

I suppose it's fair to say also that dp can be caused by a physical condition. That's why it's good idea to get the physical checks done. But you know as well as I know, that that's rarely the case...

If I ever say anything blatantly wrong, I hope people also pick me up on it and correct me. After all I do have a warning point don't I? I accept that one. Guess my humour isn't suitable for all ages. Fair enough.


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

There's nothing else you can do or


----------

